# omnibook & 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

## Sputnick

Kokeilen käännellä tuota onnistumatta. 

Logit:

```

^[[32;01m*^[[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Found kernel source directory:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     /usr/src/linux

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Found kernel object directory:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/build

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     2.6.22-gentoo-r5

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211 ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Preparing omnibook module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211 modules

make[1]: Siirrytään hakemistoon "/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5"

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lib.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/ec.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/init.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/kbc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/pio.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/compal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/acpi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/nbsmi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/battery.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/ac.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/blank.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/bluetooth.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/cooling.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/nbsmi.c:396: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/display.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/dock.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/dump.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/fan_policy.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/fan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/hotkeys.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/info.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/muteled.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/polling.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/temperature.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/touchpad.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:37: error: unknown field ‘owner’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:37: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without $

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:38: error: unknown field ‘get_brightness’ specified in initiali$

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:38: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without $

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:39: error: unknown field ‘update_status’ specified in initializ$

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:39: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without $

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c: In function ‘omnibook_set_backlight’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:58: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c: In function ‘omnibook_brightness_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:131: warning: passing argument 4 of ‘backlight_device_register’$

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.o] Virhe 1

make[2]: *** Odotetaan keskeneräisiä töitä....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211] Virhe 2

make[1]: Poistutaan hakemistosta "/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5"

make: *** [omnibook.ko] Virhe 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: app-laptop/omnibook-20070211 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   omnibook-20070211.ebuild, line 26:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Unable to make  KERNEL=2.6 KSRC=/usr/src/linux  .

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

Mikä neuvoksi

----------

## Cougar81

Joudut käyttämään SVN ebuildia (kts. bug #184705). Ohjeet omien ebuildien käyttöön.

----------

## Sputnick

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> Joudut käyttämään SVN ebuildia (kts. bug #184705). Ohjeet omien ebuildien käyttöön.

 

vähän huonot ohjeet tuossa... siinä ei kerrota miten muuttujia käsitellään.

Löytyihän se tuolta make.conf.examplesta. Silti en saa sitä emergattua. nyt sanoo että no outdated packages, eikä käännä omnibookkia. Ymmärsin vissiin ohjeet väärin. Tarvitsen pikkuisen tarkemmat ohjeet.

----------

## Cougar81

luo hakemisto omia ebuildejasi varten (esim. /usr/local/portage)

lisää hakemisto make.conffin PORTDIR_OVERLAY muuttujaan

luo tämän overlay-hakemiston alle app-laptop/omnibook hakemistorakenne (eli mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-laptop/omnibook)

lisää ebuild edellisessä kohdassa luotuun hakemistoon nimellä omnibook-9999.ebuild

suorita komento ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-laptop/omnibook/omnibook-9999.ebuild digest

suorita emerge omnibook

----------

## Sputnick

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> luo hakemisto omia ebuildejasi varten (esim. /usr/local/portage)
> 
> lisää hakemisto make.conffin PORTDIR_OVERLAY muuttujaan
> 
> luo tämän overlay-hakemiston alle app-laptop/omnibook hakemistorakenne (eli mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-laptop/omnibook)
> ...

 

```
>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/app-laptop/omnibook

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/ebuild", line 147, in ?

    debug=debug, tree=mytree)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3953, in doebuild

    myportdb=mydbapi)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3062, in digestgen

    assumeDistHashesAlways=(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py", line 455, in create

    self.fhashdict[mytype][f] = perform_multiple_checksums(self.pkgdir+f, self.hashes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py", line 258, in perform_multiple_checksums

    raise portage_exception.DigestException, x+" hash function not available (needs dev-python/pycrypto or >=dev-lang/python-2.5)"

portage_exception.DigestException: RMD160 hash function not available (needs dev-python/pycrypto or >=dev-lang/python-2.5)

```

Tuollasta herjaa..

----------

## Sputnick

okei asentelin pythonin 2.5 ja vedin python-updaterin. ebuild Teki manifestin , mutta 

Seuraava kaatumis-ilmo on vaivannut db asennuksessa.

Tarvitsin omnibookin kääntämiseen db:n mutta herjaa edelleen. Nyt seuraavaa

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/depend-java-query", line 12, in ?

    from java_config.OutputFormatter import OutputFormatter

ImportError: No module named OutputFormatter

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: tcl? ( >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 )

        java? ( >=virtual/jdk-1.4 )

        >=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1  test? ( >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 ) java? ( >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 )

VNEED:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line 43:   Called java-pkg_init

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   java-utils-2.eclass, line 2083:   Called java-pkg_switch-vm

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   java-utils-2.eclass, line 2501:   Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Failed to determine VM for building.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

ja sitten omnibook kääntöyritys

```
>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: https://omnibook.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/omnibook/omnibook/trunk

svn: /usr/lib/libdb-4.3.so: version `libdb-4.3.so' not found (required by /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0)

 *

 * ERROR: app-laptop/omnibook-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called subversion_src_unpack

 *   subversion.eclass, line 254:   Called subversion_fetch

 *   subversion.eclass, line 173:   Called die

 *

 * subversion.eclass: can't fetch from https://omnibook.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/omnibook/omnibook/trunk.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

```

Tuollasta herjaa..

----------

## Cougar81

 *Sputnick wrote:*   

> okei asentelin pythonin 2.5 ja vedin python-updaterin. ebuild Teki manifestin , mutta 
> 
> Seuraava kaatumis-ilmo on vaivannut db asennuksessa.
> 
> Tarvitsin omnibookin kääntämiseen db:n mutta herjaa edelleen. Nyt seuraavaa
> ...

 

Näyttäisi että ei saa pythonin moduulia ladattua. Kokeile ajaa vielä kerran python-updater tai jos se ei auta niin 

```
emerge -1 "=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1"
```

ja sitten emerge omnibook.

----------

## Sputnick

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

>  *Sputnick wrote:*   okei asentelin pythonin 2.5 ja vedin python-updaterin. ebuild Teki manifestin , mutta 
> 
> Seuraava kaatumis-ilmo on vaivannut db asennuksessa.
> 
> Tarvitsin omnibookin kääntämiseen db:n mutta herjaa edelleen. Nyt seuraavaa
> ...

 

eipä tuo tunnu jeesavan, eikä emerge -e system && emerge -e world auta myöskään..., saisko tuota systeemiä mitenkään korjattua, siis oletuksille laitettua että toimisi nuo ohjelmat.

----------

